# Macro Help



## Night_Wing (Mar 14, 2016)

Can anyone help me with macros, my weight sits around 228, I'm 5'10 with 14% BF. I want to get to 10. I consume around 3200 call a day. But I want to cut to 10%.  Any tips on how I should set up macro ratio for dropping to 14 to 10 would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2016)

What's your training look like?


----------



## Night_Wing (Mar 14, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's your training look like?



6 days week about 1hr 30min to 2hr. I hit weights 5 out of the 6. And do cardio 3 to 4 times a week mixed in with that schedule, 30 minutes of cardio.


----------



## snake (Mar 14, 2016)

Here's what I do; keep the protein up (1 gram/ lean body weight) drop the fats hard for 5 days out of the week. Eat a normal diet on the weekend. The difference in the fat will account for your loss. Simple but it works.


----------



## Night_Wing (Mar 14, 2016)

snake said:


> Here's what I do; keep the protein up (1 gram/ lean body weight) drop the fats hard for 5 days out of the week. Eat a normal diet on the weekend. The difference in the fat will account for your loss. Simple but it works.



Yeah got the protein down. But I'm not sure how many grams of carbs and fats to eat a day. Right now I just make sure I eat my daily calories. But I know I need to lower intake to cut but just wanted a rough estimate.


----------



## snake (Mar 14, 2016)

Night_Wing said:


> Yeah got the protein down. But I'm not sure how many grams of carbs and fats to eat a day. Right now I just make sure I eat my daily calories. But I know I need to lower intake to cut but just wanted a rough estimate.



Well if you cut the fats you lose about 9 cals/gram. You could get into the details but trust me, eating a low fat diet will still keep you full. Swapping out a bag of chips for some low fat yogurt is a easy one. Chicken breast over a burger and you'll drop body weight. For me it's about the choices I make and not the numbers.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2016)

Training 6 days per week your TDEE might be around 3600 cals.  Drop that to about 2900 for the deficit. 

Eat .8g to 1g per lb of bw in protein, .4g in fat. Fill the remaining cals with carbs.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 14, 2016)

My wife just last week bought like 15 of these "macros" at target..

We live in the northeast so I don't know if the sale applies to all targets but it's worth a shot trying


----------



## Schredder (Mar 14, 2016)

How old are you and what does you job entail?  Any physical labor?


----------



## Night_Wing (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm a financial loan advisor so a lot of sitting. Also I'm 28. Thanks for all the input. I'll drop to 2900 and see where that gets me in a month


----------



## Schredder (Mar 15, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Training 6 days per week your TDEE might be around 3600 cals.  Drop that to about 2900 for the deficit.
> 
> Eat .8g to 1g per lb of bw in protein, .4g in fat. Fill the remaining cals with carbs.



I agree.  He could even go up to 3K.  I would keep protein no less than 1g per lb though.

And, macros will need to be adjusted as bodyweight drops.


----------

